# ,  / > Yaesu >  Vertex vx-2100/2200  ..  DB15

## Rubicon

,     DB15   Vertex VX-2100/2200,      ,     ,  PTT, Audio in/out,  ..          - .
P.S.     ,       .

   .

----------


## Rubicon

,  -     ,  ,     ,   ,     ,       ,     ?
   , CL_DATA  ,  CL_SW   ?

----------


## Rubicon

,           ,   ,  -     ,               ,     ,      .          ,  TX/RX,      .
  CE82  ,     (9-12)       ,  Busy  PTT,            .

----------

